# Is this package ok in qatar?



## Ahaggar (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there;

I had an offer for a job in qatar as a logistics manager;
Married with two kids and they offred;
25000 QR a month, in which 8k for housing , 2.5k for transport and 400QR for phone.
Plus healthcare for me and family , life insurance for myself and 60% schooling for each of the kids paid.
I'm a british sitizen on 38k before tax here at home , is the above a good offer, your help would be much appreciated.

Thanks guys.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I have just moved here, my family grown up, but I understand education is expensive
probably depending on the school 13k to 20k a term, plus registration etc etc
Housing, doubt you will get somewhere you are happy for 8K.
Then you have utilities
I am waiting for my Broadband to be installed, thats QR333 a month (cheapest is about 250)
I have a company car, so not sure about costs
Hopefully others can add to this, but not sure how it goes, one thing just to say, is be very aware with education, as transport comes into it, and when companies say they pay xxx% usually thats the basic fees not the add ons.
My knowledge is not brilliant of all the costs but I would think you will be looking at 11K + for somewher with a couple of kids, unfortunately it is difficult to get info
I am at the stage now where I am comfortable, but I would hate to be here and find things tight. Your basic shopping will be no cheaper than the UK.
Also what about furniture.
The first month here is a bit of a nightmare, I have been swamped with work, then you need to get everything sorted with residency etc, what will they cover in the first couple of months while you are getting your RP etc not easy lots to consider, and not a very active Forum either
rgds
Kev


----------



## Ahaggar (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Kev, 

Some people say its a good deal, some others say it is not, so I don't really know.

The Mrs would be working as well if she can find a job so hopefully should be ok.

Drop me your email address if you can, I'm new and can't send mine for some reasons

Thanks

Ad


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

AD
you need to have 5 posts in order to use the PM function
I have limited access at the moment, due no internet in the house & work load, but get another couple of posts


----------



## Teesside_Wanderer (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had hear anything about a the Newton International School Group in Doha?

Any pointers greatly appreciated.


----------



## wizamtvr (Jul 20, 2014)

ahaggar said:


> hi there;
> 
> i had an offer for a job in qatar as a logistics manager;
> married with two kids and they offred;
> ...


 it ia very good offer ...so please go ahead......


----------

